# Het verschil tussen "terechtkomen" en "vallen"



## Alisson Pereira

Halo iedereen!!

Dit is van een luisterexamen.

"Wat moet Monique overkomen?"

"Dat er stukjes glas in potten jam terechtkomen".

Zou de zin een andere betekenis hebben als het was: "dat er stukjes glas in de potten jam vallen"? 

Alvast bedankt.


----------



## jazyk

Nee, ik denk niet.


----------



## Peterdg

In dit geval is er niet veel verschil.

Maar:  "terechtkomen" en "vallen" kunnen over het algemeen niet voor elkaar gebruikt worden.

Ik weet niet of je Engels beheerst, maar "terechtkomen" komt ongeveer overeen met "to end up" in het Engels.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, bedankt!!


----------



## ThomasK

Je kunt inderdaad niet zeggen dat "terechtkomen" "vallen" is. In beide gevallen heb je inderdaad geen controle over wat er gebeurt, maar zoals Peterdg aangeeft, is de beste vertaling "to end up". Vallende stukjes zou letterlijk zijn: ze vallen in de pot of zo. Hier betekent het veeleer dat je niet weet hoe, maar dat er uiteindelijk (end up) in die potten "geraken" (get), "komen". 

Maar hoort die vraag op het examen bij het antwoord? Het is niet onmogelijk, maar "moeten" klinkt vreemd: what is bound to happen to her, (lit. come over her)?


----------



## Terwexel

Of is _overkomen_ een typefout voor _voorkómen_?


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, je hebt gelijk, Terwexel: zo wordt alles logisch! Nooit aan gedacht (wel dat het vreemd was)!


----------



## Peterdg

Terwexel said:


> Of is _overkomen_ een typefout voor _voorkómen_?





ThomasK said:


> Sjonge, je hebt gelijk, Terwexel: zo wordt alles logisch! Nooit aan gedacht (wel dat het vreemd was)!


Dames (?) en heren,

We hebben, behalve die twee zinnetjes, geen enkele context en ik vind het gewaagd om de oorspronkelijke formulering in vraag te stellen.

Het zou even goed zo kunnen zijn dat dit een uittreksel is uit een conversatie die bijvoorbeeld als volgt zou kunnen gaan:

A zegt: "Dat moet Monique weer overkomen!"

Waarop B vraagt: "Wat moet Monique overkomen?"

Waarop A dan weer antwoordt:  " Dat er stukjes glas in potten jam terechtkomen."

Het kan natuurlijk ook een typefout zijn, maar de oorspronkelijke versie zou even goed kunnen.


----------



## ThomasK

Goed gevonden, maar geef toe: de eerste zin van A is inderdaad een prima zin, terwijl de volgende zin alleen gebruikt wordt ter verifiëring, niet als een zelfstandige zin. Maar het kan in die context....


----------



## Astilbe

Naar mijn mening is het verschil tussen vallen en terechtkomen dat vallen het hele traject is, van boven tot beneden (in de jampotten), en terechtkomen het eindpunt is van het vallen.


----------



## ThomasK

Goed geprobeerd, maar niet akkoord, sorry. Vallen impliceert de wijze én impliciet ook eindpunt (grond, enz.) én gebrek aan controle. Het vferschil zit hem eerder in de manier van "eindigen" en het soort eindpunt. Wie valt, komt op de grond terecht - of op een plaats die "dieper" kan zijn, in welke betekenis ook, terwijl wie ergens terechtkomt, eindigt op een of andere plaats zonder dat hij of zij er enige controle over heeft...


----------

